# I'm a game-call turner.



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 14, 2013)

Well as the title says, I make game calls on my lathe. Deer calls, turkey calls, crow calls, coyote calls, squirrel calls, elk calls. Here's some of my work.

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding026_zps1d4a4333.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding022-1_zps110394ce.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding004-1_zps844ebcb4.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding003_zpsaf1c12ff.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/ReeseOutdoorContest004_zps7a515286.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/ReeseOutdoorContest005_zps5fffef6b.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/ReeseOutdoorContest002_zps835f0318.jpg

hopefully these pics work out. Whattya think??


----------



## rockb (Mar 16, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> Well as the title says, I make game calls on my lathe. Deer calls, turkey calls, crow calls, coyote calls, squirrel calls, elk calls. Here's some of my work.
> 
> 
> hopefully these pics work out. Whattya think??



I think I like 'em.......thanks for posting...very pretty....
Rocky/rockb


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you! I'm just starting and slowly improving


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2013)

Those look great!!!


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 16, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Those look great!!!



Thanks man!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, Nice looking calls, The carving is kool too.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks bud!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2013)

Nicely done! That first photo is cool looking stuff... Torched Osage?


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes sir, burnt Osage! Thanks!


----------



## SENC (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok so I like to ask the dumb questions. How does the round turkey actually work?


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 19, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Ok so I like to ask the dumb questions. How does the round turkey actually work?



NoT dumb at all bud!

Basically, the turkey pot is a round, short bowl, usually 1 inch tall and 4 inches wide. The top is hollowed out so to say, so you can glue a soundboard in. Then you turn a shelf on the top of the hollowed out part to seat the striking surface. You use a striker(like a really fat pencil to scratch the striking surface) to create the sound.

Pm me if you need any more help!


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 19, 2013)

That makes sense. I thouht you just hit the thing with the mallet (like a drum) and it made a knocking noise lol. Didn't really think thatwould call in birds, lol. Thanks for the explanation Outdoormarsh! BTW they look cool!


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 19, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> That makes sense. I thouht you just hit the thing with the mallet (like a drum) and it made a knocking noise lol. Didn't really think thatwould call in birds, lol. Thanks for the explanation Outdoormarsh! BTW they look cool!



haha! maybe woodpeckers???? 

your welcome for the explanation. i've had quite a few guys asking questions about how to make them and how they work. think of a teacher writing with chalk on the board, and the chalk catches and squeals. that's what the pot call functions like, except the sound is much more pleasant. :naughty2:


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work. Enjoy seeing the openreed predator calls sweet. Rick


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 19, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Nice work. Enjoy seeing the openreed predator calls sweet. Rick



Thanks Rick
That's actually a style i've been working on. The reed itself is an extension of the wooden barrel. Completely one-piece. Kind of like the insert for a duck call, except larger, and sloped to a predator sound.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Jon!! Join the addiction club! I think I'll have to add you to my buddy list! Could you pm me a price sheet of the stuff you offer??? Woods, call blanks and prices, stabilizing stuff?

I just got hold of spalted cherry that could usestabilizuling so I'm interested in what you've got.
Thanks man


----------



## screaminskullcalls (May 29, 2013)

Some nice looking calls!


----------

